# New type of MDF



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

A few weeks ago I posted a link to an article on the stringent EPA regulation of formaldehyde emissions from manmade panels.

By coincidence, there has been a recent "answer" to that. Someone in the UK has developed a biodegradable mdf panel using with a resin made from potato starches and other natural materials:
New MDF Panel Uses Potato Starch Resin


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, Mike. Reducing the formaldehyde off gassing is an admirable goal. Not so sure about biodegradable panels though. MDF already has enough issues with moisture. Think I'll take a wait and see attitude on this one!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Somehow "Potato Wood" just doesn't seem to have that ring to it. I'm with Duane on the moisture. Probably wouldn't take too long in the Gulf climate for it to become "Mashed Potato Wood".


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Good find there Mike. I too am a little hesitant about using potato starch with the problems that might come from that, moisture, rodent damage, etc. On the other hand instead of using all my failed projects and scraps to heat the house maybe I could then use some for dinner.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have to agree with David De. I recall my great-uncle telling of license plates during WW II made from soybeans. It seems that they had to be replaced quite often as dogs developed a taste for them. They do all kinds of things with adhesives- surely they can come up with a decent one for MDF.


> maybe I could then use some for dinner.


Just make sure you stir the gravy well to avoid lumps.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

In the first place, why are you using mdf? Am I just plain oldfashon but I have never understood why using mdf or the other formaldehydeboards in building or furniture making or speakers or whatever WOODWORKing!
In my sense potatoboard is mush better than original mdf because the wood is in that way rescued to "real"woodworking.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm just posting as FYI... Is a unique answer to formaldehyde emissions. Not sure about it's resistance to moisture. Potato starch is only one ingredient in the adhesive recipe. MDF is a manmade "interior" building material.

To Tiny-
Why do people use MDF?:
Router Forums - View Single Post - MDF and Routers

Addition to that post... It is very inexpensive compared to wood panels. It is a material where you have a paint out- meaning you would paint over it. Is is used in trim, tables, millwork (such as fireplace wrap arounds and mantels), cabinets, etc.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Knothead47 said:


> I have to agree with David De. I recall my great-uncle telling of license plates during WW II made from soybeans. It seems that they had to be replaced quite often as dogs developed a taste for them. They do all kinds of things with adhesives- surely they can come up with a decent one for MDF.
> 
> Just make sure you stir the gravy well to avoid lumps.


I was around for those days and I can attest to the validity of the tales. I lived in Chicago at the time so there was a good supply of meals and an equally good supply of diners.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> A few weeks ago I posted a link to an article on the stringent EPA regulation of formaldehyde emissions from manmade panels.
> 
> By coincidence, there has been a recent "answer" to that. Someone in the UK has developed a biodegradable mdf panel using with a resin made from potato starches and other natural materials:
> New MDF Panel Uses Potato Starch Resin


Interesting, but not seen on the general market here yet.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And you can make vodka from the sawdust?!

Esko; if for no other reasons, MDF is a perfect substrate for High Pressure Laminate, and that's where it shines; manufactured modular cabinetry...kitchens and bathrooms.
(I have reservations, based on experience, with using them/it anywhere there's moisture.)
But yeh, your general philosophy re using reconstituted sawdust, Amen!


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Somehow "Potato Wood" just doesn't seem to have that ring to it. I'm with Duane on the moisture. Probably wouldn't take too long in the Gulf climate for it to become "Mashed Potato Wood".



So how about "Spudwood"? Thats catchy enough. :dance3:

But seriously any change for the better for cutting that stuff is good by me!

Al


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gives a whole new meaning to 'chip' board...


----------

